# CPUfreqd geht nicht mehr

## AROK

Hi,

nach dieser Anleitung:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml

habe ich auf meinem PentiumM notebook cpufrqd eingerichtet und es hat auch lange seinen Dienst verrichtet. Seit dem Kernel update (2.6.20-r :Cool:  allerdings geht es nicht mehr. Der Rechner läuft immer mit 600Mhz. 

.config:

```

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

```

```

cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Bitte melden Sie Fehler an linux@brodo.de.

analysiere CPU 0:

  kein oder nicht bestimmbarer cpufreq-Treiber aktiv

```

Weiß jemand, woran es liegen könnte?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Noch ein Nachtrag: beim Start sagt cpufrqd:

```

 /etc/init.d/cpufreqd restart

 * cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FRE
```

----------

## borsdel

moin,

deine kerneloptionen sind ja richtig gesetzt, die kernel-governor hast du auch (was für die meisten benutzer cpufreqd überflüssig macht), nur das init-script arbeitet halt nicht mehr sauber.

probier einfach mal eine ~x86 version von cpufreqd

ansonsten kannst du unter /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ den scaling_governor überschreiben.

mfg borsdel

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

das Verzeichnis /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ gibt es bei mir garnicht. 

gruß

AROK

----------

## borsdel

gut zu wissen, denn dann krittelt das init-script zu recht herum.

also mit sicherheit liegt es am kernel. poste mal bitte ein 

```
dmesg | grep ACPI
```

hast du evtl nen falschen kernel gebootet?

mfg borsdel

----------

## AROK

```

# dmesg | grep acpi

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

dmesg | grep ACPI

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

```

der Kernel ist der richtige:

```

Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #13 Mon May 7 21:25:43 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Gruß

AROK

----------

## borsdel

ja, super "grep" ist case-sensitive, also drauf achten!

also nochmal entweder 

```
dmeg |grep -i acpi
```

 oder 

```
dmesg |grep ACPI
```

mfg borsdel

----------

## michel7

@AROK

du muss glaube ich auch diesen Parameter im Kernel setzen

```
# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set 
```

----------

## borsdel

@michel7: nein, seine .config ist schon richtig, ist ja nen centrino (banias).

denke eher, dass was viel gröberes fehlt...

mfg borsdel

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich würde die Unterstützung mal als Module übersetzen und dann versuchen diese zu laden. Vielleicht geben eventuelle Fehlermeldungen dann etwas mehr Informationen preis.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## AROK

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> ja, super "grep" ist case-sensitive, also drauf achten!
> 
> also nochmal entweder 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo,

```

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (75 C)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

```

ich werde jetzt mal den Tip von bbgermany umsetzten und es als Modul übersetzen.

Dank und Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

```

modprobe -v speedstep-centrino

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko

FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device
```

 :Confused: 

----------

## borsdel

moin, also irgendwas ist bei dir ziemlich verquer. du hast doch nen pentium-m banias, richtig?

 *Quote:*   

> ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])
> 
> ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

 

das passt irgendwie gar nicht zusammen das müsste jedesmal CPU0 sein!

weiterhin (wenn der wert denn wirklich stimmt) ist deine cpu mit 75°C doch arg warm nachm hochfahren.

teste mal nen anderen kernel.

btw: das acpi-system wurde in 2.6.21 deutlich umgekrempelt, läuft bei mir richtig schnieke, vielleicht mal testen.

mfg borsdel

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

ja ist ein Pentiumm M. Kein dualcore, kein HT. Warum der 2 CPUs erkennt weiß ich nicht. Das mit den 75°C war immer schon so, ist auch unter Winodws so gewesen. Ist ein FujitsuSiemens Amilo, das BIOS ist zeimllich schlecht. läuft der 21er Kernel schon gut? Dann sollte ich vielleicht schon mal upgraden.

Gruß

AROK

----------

## borsdel

ok, welches modell genau hast du denn? aktuelles bios? würde es was bringen die dsdt_tables zu debuggen?

und ja, bei mir läuft der 21er kernel bestens (centrino banias).

nen versuch ist es auf alle fälle wert...

mfg borsdel

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

mein Laptop ist ein FSC Amilo M1425. Bios hab ich gerade auf den aktuellen Stand (2004  :Smile:  )gebracht, ist Verion 1.08c.

Den 21er Kernel hab ich auch eben installiert, hat aber keine Änderung gebracht.

Über die dsdt_tables weiß ich noch nichts, muss ich mich erstmal informeiren. Früher ging das mit cpufreqd aber problemlos.

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

auf er Suche nach den DSDT Tabels für mein Laptop bin ich über ein Posting gestolpert, in dem Jemand mit dem gleichen Laptop das selbe Problem hatte. (komisch, dass ich das zuvor nicht gefunden habe). Jedenfalls hat derjenige herausgefunden, dass es geht, nachdem man im BIOS die optimezid defaults lädt. 

Das hat bei mir auch geholfen!  :Very Happy:   Obwohl alle 4 Optionen im BIOS nachher genauso stehen wie zuvor, aber seis drum..

Jetzt muss ich nur noch heruasfidnen warum nur bis 1600Mhz geregelt wird, aber das wird auch nciht mehr son langer Weg sein.

Danke für die Hilfe! Insbesondere an borsdel   :Exclamation: 

Gruß AROK

----------

